# new to s scale



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

but not to railroading 

My grandfather bought a 1947 310 AF 4-6-2 train set for my dad when he was a kid...it got used a few times and then put away in the attic and forgotten about until my grandfather passed away and my father brought it home. I was around 12 at the time and it has gone around the xmas tree ever since...6 yrs ago I inherited it 
this yr I took a few pieces off and cleaned and oiled and re-assembled and she ran like a top



















had to replace the spring in the front trucks as you can see the original spring was a bit shot 










and this yr we moved into a masive house with a huge rec room.
so I have decided to take this old train to the next lever (or two) and have started to add things to it.

I recently purchased a 1953 301 4-4-2 unit & tender, flat car with logs and cabose for $70.00 CAD




























and this e-bay purchase for $27 shipped I think was a steal










as well another purchase off of craigs list this thursday of 150 pieces of track with one l/h switch and one r/h switch for $100.00

started framing up the first (of a few i am sure) tables










big kid










this is all temp plywood till I get a sheet to cover this frame but i was borred and wanted an idea of what is to come










today I decided to try and see just how much of a grade the train can handle





















I will be purchasing the proper foam train grades soon to continue this fun and i expect expensive journey :laugh:

here are three vids for your enjoyment

first is the 1947 310 prior to our move setting it up for xmas second is the 1953 301 and third is the 1947 310 trying the grade.








hows that for an intro


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Welcome to the "scale". Looks like you've been bitten by the same bug that has affected most of us. Both those locos seem to be strong runners. What's nice about the Gilbert Flyers is that they are virtually bulletproof. Despite being stored for decades, they can easily be rejuvenated for very little cost. Keep posting your progress and enjoy your new found hobby.


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

thanks and yes i have been bitten lol

one question I do have is on top of the 310 engine and on the bottom of the 301 tender there is a lever.....what are they for? all they seem to do is stick the unit into the direction that the unit was last traveling and do not perform the reverse action when switched.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Midlife,

Welcome to the forum. Great narrative tale, above. Nice to see the old family trains getting dusted off and running again. We have a great group of AF S guys here on the forum. And most diehard Lionel O guys (like myself) tolerate the antics of the S guys with humor and good grace.

So enjoy the ride. Share your pics / projects / ideas / questions. And keep those trains running!

TJ


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

The reversing unit has four positions or steps, depending on where you start, the mechanism will cycle through these steps each time power is applied -- forward, neutral, reverse, neutral, and then it repeats. The lever is a locking mechanism to lock the reversing unit in the direction it was last set for. If you happen to be running in forward with the lever locked, it will stay that way until you move the lever back to the unlocked position..


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

If your reversing unit is not cycling properly to go in reverse, even though the lever is not locked, then it probably is sticking and you will need to clean it. This is an easy thing to do. Simply get a spray can of contact cleaner, Radio Shack carries some that's safe for plastics, and spray it liberally all over the interior parts of the unit while working the mechanism by hand -- not while power is applied. This will help to remove the built-up gunk, dirt old grease, etc. that is preventing it from operating properly. Oh, and by the way, for the unit to operate properly, it relies on gravity to pull the cycling plate back down to its resting position. So the tender or engine must be upright for it to work correctly. For some really built-up gunk, the unit can be removed and cleaned using the spray and Q-tips.


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> If your reversing unit is not cycling properly to go in reverse, even though the lever is not locked, then it probably is sticking and you will need to clean it. .


nope both units work fine I was just wondering what and why the lever was there ....so I am guessing that if you never want one of the units to go in revese then get it going forward, stop, switch lever over and good to go in forward forever?


----------



## 2genflyers (Jan 14, 2013)

You got it! Although it doesn't sound like much fun to me. I'm guessing your favorite type of racing is the 1/4 mile variety. Always fast and in one direction. 

Welcome to S scale.

Incidentally, I've got an old 312, 4-6-2... inherited from my father-in-law along with some other rolling stock from him. It was in terrible shape. SIT didn't work. Broken front truck wheels and spring. Worn out brushes. Broken wires. In other words, much loved. It's now running well but needs a little more work before it runs REALLY well, and its got that potential. I've added that to my old mid-50's stuff... hence my handle "2genflyers". A reference and respect to his set combined with mine (2 generations). Perhaps my son will sign on some day as "3genflyers".


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Welcome.. Before you get too far with your layout, you're going to want a 5'X9" sized table-top. Flyers don't like 4x8.


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

flyernut said:


> Welcome.. Before you get too far with your layout, you're going to want a 5'X9" sized table-top. Flyers don't like 4x8.


thanks for the welcome and the advice but I plan on building 6- 3x6 tables (2 side by side x 3)

I see that a curve is just under 3' so 2 tables side by side = 6 feet 

it is such big track that i figured that 6' x 18' should be more than enough room to keep me happy and building for many months to come.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

midlifekrisiz said:


> thanks for the welcome and the advice but I plan on building 6- 3x6 tables (2 side by side x 3)
> 
> I see that a curve is just under 3' so 2 tables side by side = 6 feet
> 
> it is such big track that i figured that 6' x 18' should be more than enough room to keep me happy and building for many months to come.


My apologies. I should have said 5X9 as a minimum,lol.. 2 loops of flyer on a 4X8 is all you're going to get.


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

flyernut said:


> My apologies. I should have said 5X9 as a minimum,lol.. 2 loops of flyer on a 4X8 is all you're going to get.


so my original plan of 6' x 18' should be more than enough right?


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

That should make a nice sized layout.


----------

